
Show HN: Open-source personal finances tracking web app - ayastreb
https://github.com/ayastreb/money-tracker
======
lpelypenko
will it work on iphone?

~~~
ayastreb
Yes, it will work as a regular web app, but it will not work offline on iOS.
Once service-worker is implemented in Safari for iOS - it should also work
offline.

